# I - Nex a Linux Equivalent of CPU-Z



## SIGSEGV (Aug 6, 2012)

To install it, just open the terminal/console/shell :

Adding Gambas and I-Nex PPA
$sudo add-apt-repository ppa:i-nex-development-team/daily
$sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nemh/gambas3

Update the package
$sudo apt-get update

Get gambas3 packages for I-Nex package dependency
$sudo apt-get install gambas3

Get I-Nex package
$sudo apt-get install i-nex

to open i-nex, simply just click on application - system - I-nex

*if you dont want to use sudo, just type su,and then you can install those packages without sudo command


----------



## broken_pixel (Aug 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks! I just installed Mint 13 and it works. Are there any temp monitoring programs with GUI like realtemp etc? 

apt-get install i-nex 

i-nex cant be capitalized so you might want to edit that for the copy pasters. 

Found one, Open Hardware Monitor. It only reads my GPU temps and not my 3920k  
http://openhardwaremonitor.org/


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> *if you dont want to use sudo, just type su,and then you can install those packages without sudo command



Or 
	
	



```
sudo -i
```
 for an interactive root shell.



broken_pixel said:


> Thanks! I just installed Mint 13 and it works. Are there any temp monitoring programs with GUI like realtemp etc?


Try 
	
	



```
apt-cache search temp
```
 or instead of temp, try sensor or monitor or some other words that might describe temperature monitoring. There are plenty of them, it's just a matter of finding them in the package manager.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 6, 2012)

broken_pixel said:


> Thanks! I just installed Mint 13 and it works. Are there any temp monitoring programs with GUI like realtemp etc?
> 
> apt-get install i-nex
> 
> ...



try lm-sensors/sensors and gkrellm

apt-get install gkrellm


----------

